# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box V2.1 Added Samsung Note 7, Unlock , Relock , Reset msl

## mohamed73

Falcon Box / Miracle Key     V2.1 Released  *----------------------------------
Samsung Android
----------------------------------* *
Added  Super fast and safe Non Root Method for
Galaxy Note 7 Series*  
Read Lock Status, Direct Unlock , Relock , Reset Msl 
Relock, Reset Msl for Samsung Shannon Series 
Improve Universal Qualcomm Features
-Enable Diag
-Imei Repair (Use Method3)
-Direct Unlock Root Method   *Note : Please Delete old exe and Download/Replace new Exe from here* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More To Come..
stay tunned 
Keep watching Falcon Section

----------


## sbbcomputer

salam je peux pas ecrire en arab mais je veux savoir si ce falcon box peut debloquer le note 7 model N930W8 
je sais que la version 2.9 oui mais le 2.1 je sais pas chokran

----------

